# Reliability issue



## TomDarkness (Nov 1, 2012)

I just want to start off by seeing if i'm the only one with this many issues.


I'll go through with a quick overview of my cars issues from brand new to where it is now 76,000km (47224 miles)

so in the life span of this car there have been 3 strut/spring assemblies replaced one at 24,000km, one at 43,000km and one at 69,000km

i've also had 2 water pumps go, one at 43,000km ( same as suspension above) and one now at 74,000km.

i also have a leak coming from the transmission coolant lines (which they don't cover under warranty)

i've also had to replace the right stabalizer link ( had to pay for that as it was replaced at 75,000km and was out of warranty, however they said the suspension issue didn't cause this.....)

i've also had a axle seal go but that was covered under warranty. 

I noticed a noise coming from the engine a whining noise when at idle, that has since left but every once in a while when i start my car it sounds like it's rattling something around in the camshaft area. 

I'm just wondering if people have had as many issues as i have or is my car an anomaly

also just to mention car is a 2012 LT 1.4L

Thanks guys!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine's been much better behaved. If I remember correctly the 2011 and some early 2012s had suspension issues and it sounds like you may have one of those. The water pumps are a known issue and are now covered to 10 years/150,000 miles. Don't know about your transmission coolant lines or your engine whine. Did you transmission coolant lines spring a leak or was it at a connector?

I'm at 62,000 miles.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## TomDarkness (Nov 1, 2012)

The transmission coolant lines were at a crimp, so the leak is coming from the connection as far as i know and the dealer wanted to replace the entire coolant line from the transmission to water pump. 

i'm going to be replacing the suspension with something a bit more robust soon hopefully so i should eliminate the issues i've been having as it's been non stop back to the dealer to fix issues that don't actually get fixed.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My transmission cooler line is also leaking in the spot you describe, I'm going to address it this spring. Slight correction, the trans cooler line runs from the transmission to the radiator(drivers side of engine bay).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We had one member have their Cruze lifted by the body lift points and once that was done their suspension noise was found and fixed. Their care literally had a screw loose but when the car was sitting on the tires the car body was compressing the suspension so it wasn't obvious.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Why were the struts/springs replaced 3x? My 2012 had new struts at 1000 miles Because they'd pop and rattle at low speed on uneven road (originally a bad design, replaced with a redesigned part). 

I'm going to take it in for the somewhat noisy rear end just before the warranty is up.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I have the sam transmission cooler line leak at the part where one is crimped and connected. Any idea why this isn't covered under warranty??


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

That trade in offer for a new Dodge I was given to in the mail is looking quite promising right now. I mean why continue to pay on a car and on top of the car payment, pay for repairs that should be covered under a warranty? That's just crazy. On top of what I pay monthly it's as if I'm shelling out let me guess...an extra $300-$800 because I know that repair is going to fall in that price range. To me a transmission component malfunctioning on a car with less than 55,000miles is not normal
wear and tear especially if the car is babied. It's plain
amd simple, it's a manufacturing defect. Should be covered.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Snappa said:


> That trade in offer for a new Dodge I was given to in the mail is looking quite promising right now. I mean why continue to pay on a car and on top of the car payment, pay for repairs that should be covered under a warranty? That's just crazy. On top of what I pay monthly it's as if I'm shelling out let me guess...an extra $300-$800 because I know that repair is going to fall in that price range. To me a transmission component malfunctioning on a car with less than 55,000miles is not normal
> wear and tear especially if the car is babied. It's plain
> amd simple, it's a manufacturing defect. Should be covered.


My experience with Dodge is that the transmission will need to be rebuilt around 40K miles. I don't know if the newer Dodges are any better but everyone I know who had a Dodge from the same generation I did had to have their transmissions rebuilt - all out of warranty of course.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

TomDarkness said:


> I just want to start off by seeing if i'm the only one with this many issues.
> 
> 
> I'll go through with a quick overview of my cars issues from brand new to where it is now 76,000km (47224 miles)
> ...


how much did the transmission cooler line work cost?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken GMPP covers oil leaks.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

the rattle by your camshaft could be caused by a camphaser that either doesnt lock or isnt getting enough oil pressure to opporate correctly


----------



## TomDarkness (Nov 1, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Why were the struts/springs replaced 3x? My 2012 had new struts at 1000 miles Because they'd pop and rattle at low speed on uneven road (originally a bad design, replaced with a redesigned part).
> 
> I'm going to take it in for the somewhat noisy rear end just before the warranty is up.



They replaced them 3 times because each time they replaced them i would drive it for around 15-20thounsand km's and have the exact issue. 


they then ended up replacing the top balljoints to the suspension and i haven't had suspension issue other than that of the stab link on the right front. 


so we will see how long this fix lasts before another suspension issue happens. 


it's not like i drive the car hard i drive over speed bumps a few times a day but never going very fast for the fear of my suspension going out again on me. 

i'm just really upset gm never took my complaint seriously and i even contacted gm and all they did was talk to the dealer which obviously was just replacing parts they thought was an issue but my whole problem was that they could have missed that stabalizer link originally and could have caused all of the suspension issues i was having.


----------



## TomDarkness (Nov 1, 2012)

I never got it replaced as i was going to do it myself as I have the tools and have done it before. 


they wanted 180$ Canadian for it, that was parts an labour.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Stabilizer links wear and break. It's happened on both of my police vehicles. And they both had the pursuit suspension so not your average size of stabilizer links. 

What is hard to believe is that an experienced suspension technician, such as someone who works an alignment rack, would miss a broken stabilizer link. It's seriously just one step removed from making sure the tires are all inflated to the correct pressure.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Mine's been good, though I maintain the **** out of it


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Is it hard to do? What tools do you need? If like to tackle this as well if possible.


----------

